# starting up a new tank



## tomgray (Feb 14, 2007)

okay i have a 120 gallon tank with a 55 gallon sump and all th goodies to go with it....i am not sure about the salinity though....what should it be at....i have been told 1.027 and i have been told 1.021 can i have some suggestions and also how long would i have to wait to put damsels or mollies in...i want them to help the cycling process and help me to perfect my fish care taking qualities thanks guys and girls


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

a nice good number is 1.023.


----------



## tomgray (Feb 14, 2007)

okay thanks alot.......but how long should i wait till i put a fish like a damsel in?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well you couls wait a few days, and put a fish in like a damsel. it will start your cycle.


----------



## tomgray (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks alot everyone


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Decide if you really want a damsel. A lot of people are unfamiliar with the fact that when you add one by themselves to the tank for a few weeks to cycle the tank, they think it's theirs and theirs alone. They'll try to kill any new fish. Trying to get a damsel out of a tank with rock is almost futile. A damsel is not necessary to cycle a tank.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

do a fishless or live rock cycle if you arent doing a species only tank with damsels. If you really want them you should add them last with other aggressive fish to prevent violence.


----------



## Trigger200 (Feb 23, 2007)

55g sump :shock: How about some pics?


----------



## tomgray (Feb 14, 2007)

i am not quite sure how to put pictures on this site so if anyone could run me through the process i would be glad to put some picutres up and i am open for any suggestions and unfortunately i have already put the damsels in the tank i am sometimes impatient which is a horrible attribute for saltwater tanks i here lol o well i will put up some pictures though


----------

